# Overanalyzing the test questions



## nurse_dixie (May 7, 2008)

My mind wonders what it was thinking when it told my hand to sign up for the EMT-B class...perhaps it thought that the class would be easy because I've been a LPN for 13 years (whatever-this class is kicking my butt!)  I have found that because of my previous training and ER position, I miss more test questions than I should because I am overthinking them, applying all the other useless knowledge I've picked up along the way.  Is there any way to deactivate that part of my lovely brain to make me think like an EMT-B?  ANY suggestions would be helpful!


----------



## roxychick (May 7, 2008)

I don't know how to deactivate that but if you find out how...tell me too. lol Anyways, the only advice I can give you is to not over analyze the questions. My teacher and TA's always said that it would be different out in the real world than what you are doing in the classroom since everything is pre-set for the students.  I guess just read and study the material as much as you can then everything will come together! ^_^


----------



## upstateemt (May 7, 2008)

I was (still am) an RN for almost 20 years before embarking on my EMT career.  I found that my medical back ground was almost a disadvantage when it came to the exams.  You need to learn to think like an EMT NOT an LPN.  Pre hospital care is a whole different ball game.  

I recently passed my Intermediate exam and found that I really had to compeltely distance myself from what I had learned as a Critical Care RN.   Your background will help you to understand the words and the process a bit more but it doesn't help you to "think" like an EMT, EMT training does that.


----------



## nurse_dixie (May 7, 2008)

At least there are kindred souls walking with me...thanks for the input.  I supposed I am getting better with the "think like a layman" part of my brain...I managed to pass my latest module test (yea me!)  Sooooo...onward I trudge!


----------



## roxychick (May 7, 2008)

nurse_dixie said:


> At least there are kindred souls walking with me...thanks for the input.  I supposed I am getting better with the "think like a layman" part of my brain...I managed to pass my latest module test (yea me!)  Sooooo...onward I trudge!



good job! how long do you have left for the class to be over???


----------



## upstateemt (May 7, 2008)

AHHHHHHHHHHH, make no mistake....... you can't think like a layman you need to think like an EMT, there is a big difference


----------



## nurse_dixie (May 8, 2008)

Welllllllllllll....maybe I can think like a supeior layman with outstanding nose for knowing how to do it once I get there, but has to adjust to learning all the why's and how's and "Are you KIDDING ME????"

Hopefully - God willing and no one shoots the instructor - class will be done around the 20th of June.  With all the slow paperwork around here, I MIGHT get to go to work in October.  Too bad they don't have any EMT-B applicant positions...and if they do, somebody let me know where I can apply!!


----------



## upstateemt (May 8, 2008)

Actually, I think you need to change your thinking completely....... remove the whole idea of "layman" from your head, an EMT has a highly specialized body of knowledge which is far greater than any "layperson" out there.  

Nursing, regardless of whether you are an LPN or an RN, is a different area of health care entirely.  One reason EMT's/Paramedics often harbor resentment toward nurses is because nurses fail to recognize the highly specialized skills and abilities of an EMT. 

I can say this because I am both but, if I am trapped in a car after a significant MVC I want to see an EMT peering through the window not a nurse!!


----------

